# Just discouraged.



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry guys. I am just down in the dumps. I'm day 9 past my thyroidectomy. I'm home alone with all 4 kids. And we've got a bout of the stomach flu going through our family. I am exhausted and uncomfortable and ready to be done. I was so looking forward to going back to church and bible study tomorrow. I'm just worn out.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh Jaimie I am so sorry everyone is sick.
My daughter is home sick today too. It's going around I guess.
Are you down with the flu too? Is there anyone close by that can help you?
Take care of yourself. Hang in there!

Hugs,
Christina
:hugs:


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Aww.... Sorry to hear you're struggling. I know how you feel, we had a cold go through our family when I was one week post TT and it really knocked me down too. Your levels are going down too, which doesn't help with the exhaustion or feeling "blah". Have you started replacement yet?

Keep your chin up! You will feel better soon.


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not sick yet. Just feeling really discouraged and depressed and lonely and incapable. I started synthroid the day after the surgery 112mcg. I also can still barely talk above a whisper and being with the kids, I feel like I need to raise my voice above what I'm able. I'm so tired, but my husband won't be home til this evening. I feel like I'm being a big baby. I just don't need anything else to overcome right now. So this flu thing has got me really down. I don't feel like I can ask anybody to help. Everyone I know has kids too and the last thing anybody wants is a stomach virus.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> Sorry guys. I am just down in the dumps. I'm day 9 past my thyroidectomy. I'm home alone with all 4 kids. And we've got a bout of the stomach flu going through our family. I am exhausted and uncomfortable and ready to be done. I was so looking forward to going back to church and bible study tomorrow. I'm just worn out.


Bummer to the max!! How about you? Did you get the stomach flu too? I sure hope not. You did not get much of a rest. You must be exhausted.

Take heart; this too shall pass. Things will get better. There is a lot of stuff going around. I wonder if it is even wise for you to be in a crowded place right now. You are so run down; your immune system has to be compromised.

Sending hugs,


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

Bless you hun, you have so much going on right now that you do not need or want. Try to stay strong and hang in there and I hope things will soon be better for you.

I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers and pray that God will be with you and sees and comforts you thru this time quickly.

Sending BIG HUGS & Blessings to you!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

*Hugehugs* Sounds like you are having a very rough time. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> I'm not sick yet. Just feeling really discouraged and depressed and lonely and incapable. I started synthroid the day after the surgery 112mcg. I also can still barely talk above a whisper and being with the kids, I feel like I need to raise my voice above what I'm able. I'm so tired, but my husband won't be home til this evening. I feel like I'm being a big baby. I just don't need anything else to overcome right now. So this flu thing has got me really down. I don't feel like I can ask anybody to help. Everyone I know has kids too and the last thing anybody wants is a stomach virus.


Hope things are looking much better today! You are in my thoughts!


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

His mercies are new every morning. You can crack open your bible at home, or put praise and worship music on, or turn a sermon on. It's not the same, but sometimes you gotta go with the alternatives, until you can get to the real thing. I know how you feel though, i rarely miss a sunday!!:hugs:


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Awwwww......when it rains it pours. Tomorrow it will be better.

Sending hugs.


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the kind words. I am feeling sooooo much better today. I think my calcium was messed up again. I was just falling apart. Although I've gone down now to the 1200mg dose that I'm supposed to be on, I've split it in 2 doses and that seems to be working much better for me. Nobody else in the family got sick, we went to our gathering this morning AND our hub group (bible study small group) tonight. I stayed awake all day today and dressed in real clothes! Plus sat on the couch between the 2 church family events and caught up on my coupon clipping. I almost feel human today. Wondering if my parathyroids have decided to come back to work!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

This is such good news to hear! I am glad that you have felt better today and I hope that it continues each and every day.

Will continue to pray that you feel better and get stronger every day. Take care and don't over do it.

Thinking & Praying for you!

Kay


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

So glad you are feeling better today and got to go out and enjoy yourself!

Your body can only absorb so much calcium at once, so splitting doses is a good idea. I also found that with my parathyroid issues, it helps to spread out the doses to keep a consistent level in my body. Just remember not to take calcium within 4 hours of synthroid.


----------

